# Advice Please!!!



## Chell (Jun 1, 2010)

I have just added a new addition to my pet family, a Netherland Dwarf Lop the pet shop said the name is not true to it's name when I asked how big Bailey would get.... So I am wondering if anyone here can help me to roughly how big he might get??? 

Also with him coming from a pet shop will I need to cover his hutch at night untill he has gotten used to the outdoors??? It's been a while since I kept a bunny well I was a kid so pretty much forever ago!!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

There is no such thing as "Netherland Dwarf Lop". There's a Dwarf Lop, a Netherland Dwarf or a cross between a Netherland Dwarf and Dwarf Lop.

Dwarf Lop:
http://www.freewebs.com/cadantestud/girls rabbit etc 023.jpg

Netherland Dwarf:
http://www.gopetsamerica.com/small-animals/rabbit/neth-dwarf.jpg

I suspect you have a dwarf lop as dwarf lops are big, not small like their name suggests. They are medium sized rabbits, around 2-3kgs.

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/petplanet/breeds/Rabbit_-_Dwarf_Lop.htm

I would always suggest covering the hutch at night. If he is to be an outdoor rabbit, I suggest getting him a friend.


----------



## Chell (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanx, The sign on his pen in the shop said Netherland dwarf but he has lop ears?? Bailey looks nothing like a Netherland dwarf, But I just feel in love with him as soon as I saw him so he'll be loved what ever he is ..


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Chell said:


> Thanx, The sign on his pen in the shop said Netherland dwarf but he has lop ears?? But I just feel in love with him as soon as I saw him so he'll be loved what ever he is ..


pet shops never get info right. If they got his breed wrong, I would worry about them getting his sex wrong too. I'd take him to the vet to double check.

Once he's been neutered, you could get a rabbit to bond with him from a rescue or a reputable breeder. Pet shops should be avoided.


----------



## Chell (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh def a boy have put a couple of pic's in the bunny pic's not the best as I wanted to get him settled + he's my little avatar...


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

he definitely looks like a dwarf lop. are you considering getting another rabbit?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you 100% sure he's a boy? Have you looked for his little willy? Its very very easy to mix up a doe and buck when they're young even breeders can get it wrong sometimes. Their genitals are very similar in male and female, its so easy to get it wrong. I would definately get him checked at the vet.

Since he'll be outside as well I would consider getting him a friend once he's been checked by the vet and neutered. An only rabbit is a lonely rabbit and will become destructive and agressive through frustration.


----------



## Chell (Jun 1, 2010)

Would think about getting another, but hubby said I could only have one... he's was a bit funny about me havin a bunny in the first place.... He's not really a bunny kinda man :lol:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Chell said:


> Would think about getting another, but hubby said I could only have one... he's was a bit funny about me havin a bunny in the first place.... He's not really a bunny kinda man :lol:


IMO rabbits shouldn't be kept on their own if they are outdoors. if you are only allowed one rabbit, bring him inside the house where he'll get more attention off you.


----------



## Chell (Jun 1, 2010)

Kammie said:


> Are you 100% sure he's a boy? Have you looked for his little willy? Its very very easy to mix up a doe and buck when they're young even breeders can get it wrong sometimes. Their genitals are very similar in male and female, its so easy to get it wrong. I would definately get him checked at the vet.


Def saw a little tinkle but will have him checked over when he has a check up...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> IMO rabbits shouldn't be kept on their own if they are outdoors. if you are only allowed one rabbit, bring him inside the house where he'll get more attention off you.


I completely agree, i dont think its fair to keep a bun on its own outdoors


----------

